# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  درخواست راهنمایی در خصوص backup  گیری

## Fartash

با سلام و عرض ادب خدمت دوستان گرامی ، لطفا اگر امکان داره منو در رابطه با طریقه backup گیری بطوری که بکاپ جدید روی بکاپ قبلی rewrite بشه راهنمایی بفرمائید (بعلت کمبود فضا در سرور) با تشکر از شما دوستان

----------

